# I Found A GREAT Fiberglass Guy…



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Back in December I bought a Proline 240 w/a Cutty. We really have not had much chance to use it. So far, we really like it. It is adequately powered w/ a 200HP Yamaha, It handles chop really well, it rides smooth and overall, it seems to be working out. On The first outing I backed into a wave that washed over the Transom into the Splashwell area. Although the deck is self-bailing, and drains back out the water was able to come forward under the starboard divider that separates the fishing area from the Splashwell. Still, it was aggravating to see the rear deck, and anything on the floor get soaked in the process. I also found that this was going to be a problem when anchored in medium chop conditions whenever any water splashed over at the transom cutout. (I have been told that some of the Mako Boats have this same problem also)
I called someone that had done some fiberglass repair work for me before on My 15’ CC to see about having a custom Splashwell fabricated to replace the starboard divider that can be secured and sealed to the deck to keep water in the Splashwell from coming forward. I was really disappointed in his lack of interest and basically a refusal to even try to offer a realistic "Ballpark" estimate or to listen to input from the Guy paying the bill.
　
While surfing around the Internet looking for Fabricators, I came across Fayne Limbo, with Limbo Custom Boats in Milton Florida. I called to inquire about my project and Found a Fellow Boater that really took an interest in MY problem and offered to take it on as if it was His problem and work something out biased on what I wanted and what he was capable of doing. And all the time paying close attention to the design and appearance of the boat to make sure it looked like it belonged there rather than a "Home- made" modification. 

I just returned returned from picking up My boat. I could not be Happier. Fayne Limbo delivered everything that He said he would and it was done "on time" with no excuses so that I can use it this weekend like He said that he would...............
　
Anyone needing fiberglass work, I highly recommend that you consider contacting Limbo Boats along with whoever else you were considering before you decide who is best suited to deliver what you are wanting… I’m sure you will agree that a Professional Attitude is important when you need professional work on your Toys…
　
Here is a link to His website with Contact info:

http://www.limboboat.com/index.html


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

So, what was the cost?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

swhiting said:


> So, what was the cost?


 

Not a Penny over what I was QUOTED. And without the " You are Lucky I even Looked at it" additude.......................Priceless in My eyes:notworthy:


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Fayne is a good guy. He has done several jobs for me and several customers.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

sosmarine said:


> Fayne is a good guy. He has done several jobs for me and several customers.


 
:thumbup: He actually listens to what His Customer has to say, and He will call you if he later sees annother way to do somthing that will save you some grief down the road.................I got a chance to check it out over the weekend. It worked great, No water forward of the splash well. Mr. Limbo (Fayne) made a great suggestion where to mount a Bait cutting station on the new section ( forward of the motor ). I guess I'm gonna be looking for one of the Starboard ones...........................


----------

